# 2" x 72" Belt Grinder



## lpeedin (Mar 3, 2017)

I realize its been a while since I posted a new project, but I've actually been really busy in the shop on a new project.  I wanted to complete the project before posting any videos.  This will be a multi-part video series that will document the entire build process I used to make a 2 x 72 belt grinder.  These are often associated with knife makers (which I am not), but a lot of folks on the FaceBook groups indicated they had found many, many uses for such a tool other than grinding knives.

This link is to a "teaser" video.  As I get each video segment of the build process completed and posted, I will come back to this thread and add the link, so check back on this thread often or maybe subscribe to it as well

Hope you enjoy this teaser and maybe it will whet your appetite for more.


----------



## tweinke (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking forward to the next video!


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 3, 2017)

I keep wanting to build one , but I think I'm going big. I want a 6" x 48" with a good adjustable table. Eventually I know I will. After the other two hundred projects are finished. Going to keep my eye out for an old cast iron table saw cheap , the table ah ha. The rest is easy.


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 4, 2017)

I got spoiled by a 7 HP 4x76 (or something like that) Fein grinder in a shop where I used to work. It had a power feed fixture on top that worked a lot like a woodworking thickness sander, and an open free grinding end. With a ceramic belt that ate metal like it wasn't even there. About the same time I set that up I started seeing the KMG/2x72 grinder videos on YouTube. I've had one partially built for a couple years. I keep getting it back out to finish it but then another project comes up that is a higher priority. It's driving me nuts because they really are so versatile.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 6, 2017)

Part 1 of the reverse build video series is now available. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Mar 6, 2017)

Watched part 1 and was convinced to build one also. Nice video! Waiting for more! Thanks Lee.


----------



## yobohadi (Mar 13, 2017)

Great videos! Thanks for posting them. I completed the 3 rollers tonight. Would you mind posting the dimensions of the entire belt grinder? I want to get started on the frame next.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 13, 2017)

Part 2 of the 2x72 belt grinder is now available. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 13, 2017)

yobohadi said:


> Great videos! Thanks for posting them. I completed the 3 rollers tonight. Would you mind posting the dimensions of the entire belt grinder? I want to get started on the frame next.



Part 3 will cover the structure and will be available in a few days. I hope to have a complete set of drawings by the time I finish the video series. Thanks for commenting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 21, 2017)

Part 3 of my 2" X 72” belt grinder reverse build series is now available. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## intjonmiller (Mar 21, 2017)

Great episode, and I'm looking forward to seeing how you do the platen mount.


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 28, 2017)

Part 4 of the 2 X 72 belt grinder reverse build is now available. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Apr 4, 2017)

The 5th & final part of this video series is now available. Hope it's been a benefit to some. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Apr 4, 2017)

Just watched part 5. Thanks for the inspiration! As soon as other projects are finished a belt grinder is next up.


----------



## Cavediver (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you Lee, that is a great video series!
I've been thinking about building something similar, though I'd like to go a bit smaller at 2x42 or maybe 2x48.  I had a lot of questions about getting this done, and your videos pretty well answered them all!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 24, 2021)

This is a great build.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 24, 2021)

Almost four years later, I agree. Lee is one talented fellow.


----------

